# Bring It On...5?!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone seen it?? Its on DVD but it's coming on ABC Family the 17th... I gotta watch


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 6, 2010)

It's just like all the other Bring It On movies. The guy who plays Evan is hot though.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yeah i just IMDb'ed him, Cody Longo? He is hot!

Well if its just like the others, i'm sure i'll like it. They're also showing all of the others except the 2nd one leading up to it that sunday...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 8, 2010)

If you don't want to wait till it airs on Sunday, you can watch it now on Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads. That's where I watch all my movies at.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well i think I'm gonna wait until Sunday since they're showing all the old ones before it. So I'm pretty much not gonna leave my couch all day. Not that thats any different from any other Sunday....


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm so over these Bring It On movies.
I only like the original....
the one with Hayden Pane-whatever and that chic from Secret Life might get a second look


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't like the 2nd one. It sucks more than the other ones.


----------

